# Points Shopping



## PupfosterG (May 4, 2015)

I'm pretty new to this, just wanted to share my experience. I received an email from Amtrak Guest Rewards, 25 points for every $1 spent at 1800flowers. The promo code wouldn't work going through AGR shopping portal. I had to access 1800flowers via the email from AGR for promo code to work. I'm sure there is a reason for this, but always thought to get points all shopping had to be through AGR shopping portal.


----------



## JayPea (May 4, 2015)

1800 Flowers is a separate deal ftom the AGR portal. I have used them for years and it's a win for everyone: my mom gets a lovely gift for Mother's Day and I get a boatload of points.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 4, 2015)

My wife has had good luck with 1-800 Flowers for the past several years. 25 points per dollar is hard to beat.

No Moms left with us but with three daughters-in-law the points really rack up!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 4, 2015)

The more you spend the more you save, right? I'm inclined to say that earning 25 points per dollar is proof positive these flowers are overpriced. In most respects I'm a card carrying liberal elite, complete with the requisite superiority complex and desire to seek out and enjoy the finer things in life. And yet in the realm of emotional expenditures for gifts to the fairer sex I'm a bit of a country bumpkin. Yes, I have happily pissed away thousands of dollars on utterly pointless gifts such as cut flowers and other worthless trinkets. Just like every other guy I know. To any number of women who claimed they didn't need or want them. Because deep down we know they do. Why must we keep up this charade? I guess because growing flowering plants and actually keeping them alive is a boring and thankless prospect. Okay, now that I've resolved that personal quandary I'll return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 4, 2015)

DA, my husband would send me a dozen roses at least twice a year and I told him a few times, that just three or even just one, would be perfectly fine with me (and save US money). I didn't keep telling him because I knew he enjoyed sending them. Besides not needing a dozen (or even one), I didn't particularly enjoy vasing them (cutting them and arranging them in a vase). My poor husband had trouble shopping for gifts for me because I did NOT wear a lot of jewelry, not use perfumes, etc. I was happy when he gave me a staple gun one year and a toolbox another year and some tools to put in the toolbox.

But, yeah, many girls/women expect to get flowers, trinkets, etc and get mad if their significant other doesn't get them flowers, trinkets, etc.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 4, 2015)

Wow Betty! You sound like a husband's dream, the kind of woman that doesn't mind a vacumn cleaner for her birthday or a washer and dryer for Christmas! LOL

My late wife was a lot like you about jewelry, cosmetics etc., but she loved flowers,books and chocolates, so I did buy them for her fairly often, mostly as a surprise for being such a lovely person and putting up with me!

To paraphrase Clint Eastwood: You all deserve it!


----------



## Misty. (May 4, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> To any number of women who claimed they didn't need or want them. Because deep down we know they do. Why must we keep up this charade? I guess because growing flowering plants and actually keeping them alive is a boring and thankless prospect. Okay, now that I've resolved that personal quandary I'll return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


And I say "why waste money on something I'll kill, when that money could go to at least points runs?" :3 (seriously, my late grandmother was the last person in my immediate family that had any interest in making things grow).


----------



## City of Miami (May 4, 2015)

I haven't received my 8X points for a shoebuy purchase back in February. I dread calling agr suspecting the runaround I'll get about not our dept., third party payer, etc. Even tho I have a screenshot of the purchase showing agr tab I may just cave. Already got my 2x point for trip to NYC last weekend.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 4, 2015)

City of Miami said:


> I haven't received my 8X points for a shoebuy purchase back in February. I dread calling agr suspecting the runaround I'll get about not our dept., third party payer, etc. Even tho I have a screenshot of the purchase showing agr tab I may just cave. Already got my 2x point for trip to NYC last weekend.


A Walmart purchase I made on Feb 28 just posted today! Check your transaction history on the AGR shopping portal...it will show Pending, Approved, or Cancelled.

Something Missing?We get lots of purchases on a daily basis and unfortunately a small number of them don’t track correctly. We can help by raising a claim directly with the retailer, provided you give us some information. If after five days your transaction hasn’t tracked as pending, simply complete the missing points claim form. We’ll add a pending purchase to your account and raise your claim with the retailer. All retailers have their own schedules to review claims, but we expect the retailer to investigate and respond within 60 days.

To ensure your shopping transactions are successful and earn you points, make sure you follow the procedures listed under FAQs.

If you do nothing, you may get nothing!


----------

